# Mercedes E class Upgrade HELP! PLS



## thai-chi-master

So... 

Hello all 1st of all,

I am planning of buying Mercedes Benz E class (2018 plate from official car dealer)...

- Shall I buy brand new 2018 plate or second hand?so I don't have to pay 10k to own the car. Car would cost 41-47K
-Shall I get petrol or hybrid engine?
-Shall I get borrow max loan from my bank for car( I banks does allow that) so I pay less for % 

......I know I sound mad but I cant be renting £235 a week for Prius 16 plate and not enjoying it

I am also planning on signing with other company's since Uber don't invite drivers to "EXEC" in London any more...

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Zekk

What happened? Did you purchase your car?


----------



## Shane Sheikh

Why rent a Prius if you can finance something as your thinking about financing an e class? 

How will you be able to afford to maintain an e class just doing X ? 

You’re car will be ruined


----------



## captain uber

thai-chi-master said:


> So...
> 
> Hello all 1st of all,
> 
> I am planning of buying Mercedes Benz E class (2018 plate from official car dealer)...
> 
> - Shall I buy brand new 2018 plate or second hand?so I don't have to pay 10k to own the car. Car would cost 41-47K
> -Shall I get petrol or hybrid engine?
> -Shall I get borrow max loan from my bank for car( I banks does allow that) so I pay less for %
> 
> ......I know I sound mad but I cant be renting £235 a week for Prius 16 plate and not enjoying it
> 
> I am also planning on signing with other company's since Uber don't invite drivers to "EXEC" in London any more...
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


You seem to have made your mind up already. If you do not have exec work or your own customers do not buy anything better than Passat for UberX.


----------



## thai-chi-master

Zekk said:


> What happened? Did you purchase your car?


 Hi , yes sorry for late replay, so I roll Mercedes Benz E class atm, but unfortunately Uber LONDON stopped on boarding for EXEC ofc. Over all its great car! Very comfortable powerful engine for E 220, its everything u want from a car really. Unfortunately I had to sign with other company's so I can cover my expenses. Basically the rent is huge, and the burn extra on fuel. Uber X customer ruin your Merc, but EXEC customers are lovely! I guess that compensate for everything else and I roll around with nice suit as well. It helps with the tops too )))



Shane Sheikh said:


> Why rent a Prius if you can finance something as your thinking about financing an e class?
> 
> How will you be able to afford to maintain an e class just doing X ?
> 
> You're car will be ruined


Agree,

Mercedes on X is waste, no matter if is C,E or S big waste. With Uber X stick to the basics ... (Toyota Prius)



captain uber said:


> You seem to have made your mind up already. If you do not have exec work or your own customers do not buy anything better than Passat for UberX.


I love My Mercedes, I do love my Exec customers. Not a Passat fan Here. returning the car 3rd week in March. Ask me later what I got lol


----------

